# Shooters Pig Pounder is Finished and Ready to Rock and Roll!  Pics



## shooterrick (Mar 15, 2011)

Well my VZ 58 is ready to zero in for those pesky but tasty piggies!  I used a Leepers intagrated scope ring mount to position a 3x7x32 pistol scope in a scout position and will sight it in this weekend hopefully.  I have a full sight picture with the pistol scope and the eye relief is perfect.  I am use to shooting with both eyes open and plan on training on the rifle the same way for maximum field of veiw and multiple shots.  Pics below.  Lets Roll!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2011)

Way too cool!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You ever hunt from a chopper?


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 15, 2011)

nice looking rifle


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

Man I am staying out of your way LOL


----------



## meateater (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice looking meat getter! Interesting scope mount, I guess it works for you, that would throw me off. Nice truck gun you don't have to clean very often, maybe once a year. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Let the Piggies dirt roll !!!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 16, 2011)

congrats........ glad i'm not a pig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm guessing nobody tries to break into your house.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 16, 2011)

Well the 7.62x39 round can be dirty if shooting surplus ammo.  I am charging the Pig Pounder with 154 grn SP loads for pigs.  As far as breaking into my house-2 dogs, security system, 7 handguns and now the Pig Pounder.  LOL.  Would not be a good idea unless ya got an army.  The scope is what is called a scout configuration.  Slightly more forward than most scout mounts hence the pistol scope with the added eye relief.  Mostly suited to 100yrds and under the way I set it up, but the rifle is capable of 400 yrds.  LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2011)

Good old 7.62---My favorite (home & away)!

Kinda partial to the 5.56 too.

Bear


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 20, 2011)

Headed to the range to sight this puppy in.  Will post pics hopefully and let ya know meateater how the scout scoup setup works for me.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 20, 2011)

Once I arrived at the rifle range my buddy checked out I was informed my AK was not welcome!  I calmly explained the VZ58 is not an AK and internally it was completely different.  The owner informed me if it looked like an AK its an AK.  After some friendly discussion I found out some Rambo Idiot types had came to the range and sprayed rounds from the hip all over the place.  The owner barred the rifle and not the idiots!  Sheesh..  Looking for a new range to say the least.


----------



## hmcm (Mar 20, 2011)

Too bad an ignorant range master is keeping you from your porkfest because of some idiot, wanna-be Rambo. Those guys seem to ruin it for us good guys!  Good luck with your"AK" sight in LOL


----------



## chefrob (Mar 20, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> Once I arrived at the rifle range my buddy checked out I was informed my AK was not welcome!  I calmly explained the VZ58 is not an AK and internally it was completely different.  The owner informed me if it looked like an AK its an AK.  After some friendly discussion I found out some Rambo Idiot types had came to the range and sprayed rounds from the hip all over the place.  The owner barred the rifle and not the idiots!  Sheesh..  Looking for a new range to say the least.


that's just plain stupid...........interesting scope set up. can you get a quicker shot off with that type of set up since you have a greater field f view


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 21, 2011)

chefrob said:


> that's just plain stupid...........interesting scope set up. can you get a quicker shot off with that type of set up since you have a greater field f view


Chefrob,  In theory yes.  I am still waiting judgement until I sight this in and do some experimenting.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 22, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> Chefrob,  In theory yes.  I am still waiting judgement until I sight this in and do some experimenting.


LOL.......everything is in theory, can't wait for the results.


----------

